# Kauai check in Sept 17th - 3 adults



## chickenfoot (Aug 26, 2016)

Open to any area. 2 bedroom preferred however 1 bedroom with sleeper sofa would work 

Mahalo


----------



## BEV (Sep 4, 2016)

*Kauai Coast Resort at Beachboy*

The units are all 2 bdrm -- I have ability w. Shell to get the exact wk you want.  Have just PM'd you.   BEV


----------

